# Visual Orchestration - Spectrotone Chart



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 1, 2022)

I just went through this course again and it is really quite interesting - really makes orchestral combinations / colors very easy to understand and remember. That's been my primary "gap" when reading about orchestration or taking other courses - practical application. What plays what? How do I combine things without necessarily just always throwing stuff at the wall? Need some level of guidance / principles to follow. This provides that.

Need to try it in practice, but wondering if other folks use it and their thoughts on it?


----------



## Eric G (Feb 2, 2022)

Yeah, it's invaluable to me, but as with many things you need to go to the original source.

Although Alexander Publishing did a nice re-imagining of the chart and principles, you need to read Authur Lange's Original Publication of the Spectratone chart. There is a lot missing and the original has much more clarity. The original chart is not as colorful or big as AlexanderPublishing but it's the 29 page booklet that comes with it by Authur Lange is worth its weight in gold.

You can get it for $12 here:





Cambria Music


Cambria Master Recordings sells classical CDs, books, and scores; specializing in piano, vocal, chamber, orchestral, jazz, Black Americana, women composers, spoken word and historical recordings. Dozens of world-premiere recordings available.



cambriamus.com


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 2, 2022)

Eric G said:


> You can get it for $12 here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered. $12 seems a little cheap, hopefully it actually shows up haha.

Thank you for the link


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 3, 2022)

It's the kind of thing i wish i discovered five years earlier. Super valuable and useful in practical application.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 3, 2022)

The Alexander version of the chart and their video course are on sale right now. This might not last much longer since the text says "sale ends Jan 31". But I got the sale price a few minutes ago.






Spectrotone Chart







www.alexanderpublishing.com


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Ordered. $12 seems a little cheap, hopefully it actually shows up haha.
> 
> Thank you for the link


$12 for a 29-page handbook doesn't really sound particulary cheap, exactly, but if it's useful then it's worth it.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 3, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> $12 for a 29-page handbook doesn't really sound particulary cheap, exactly, but if it's useful then it's worth it.


... and the 15 x 18 Chart. I personally wouldn't go to post office mail this off and make $6 or whatever profit lol. Also compare to the Alexander Publishing link up there, $14.95 for a PDF...

I exchanged a few emails with Cambria Music yesterday, they were curious where all the chart sales were from


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> ... they were curious where all the chart sales were from ...


I hope they haven't run out. Oh, well.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Ordered. $12 seems a little cheap, hopefully it actually shows up haha.


I bought it using Paypal..but nothing came. I sent him an email, and he replied in 10 minutes..he sent me Pdf versions, and is mailing it to me in Canada..so I'm sure it will show up!


----------



## Eric G (Feb 4, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> $12 for a 29-page handbook doesn't really sound particulary cheap, exactly, but if it's useful then it's worth it.


I thought exactly as you did. In fact, I will admit I wasn't impressed with the 29 pages until I bought all the usual known books on orchestration out there and then re-read it.

If you really read the 29 pages and open up a John Williams Study Score it will be like seeing the Matrix.

You will understand:
-Why dynamics were chosen for instruments in the melody or harmony
-Clear methodology for dynamic weight between instruments by register/tone color.
-What registers instruments belong in when in the background or in the melody.
-How to choose HIGH contrast instrument combinations color/texture between Melody-Harmony-Bass
-What registers for each instrument to choose to make it well balanced

When you can pick up a study score identify the melody, harmony, and bass, and see EVERYTHING line up exactly as the 29 pages say (And discover some surprising combinations JW uses), I would say it's worth it. EVERY PENNY.


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 4, 2022)

Eric G said:


> I thought exactly as you did. In fact, I will admit I wasn't impressed with the 29 pages until I bought all the usual known books on orchestration out there and then re-read it.
> 
> If you really read the 29 pages and open up a John Williams Study Score it will be like seeing the Matrix.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I did order it a couple days ago, so I'm looking forward to studying it.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2022)

Eric G said:


> Yeah, it's invaluable to me, but as with many things you need to go to the original source.
> 
> Although Alexander Publishing did a nice re-imagining of the chart and principles, you need to read Authur Lange's Original Publication of the Spectratone chart. There is a lot missing and the original has much more clarity. The original chart is not as colorful or big as AlexanderPublishing but it's the 29 page booklet that comes with it by Authur Lange is worth its weight in gold.
> 
> ...


Is there a difference between the two charts themselves, as in more instruments, etc?


----------



## Eric G (Feb 4, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Is there a difference between the two charts themselves, as in more instruments, etc?


The Alexander Publishing Chart added:
-Frequency of each of the Notes
-MIDI Value of all of the Notes (32-108)
-Quick Guide to Tone Color Definitions
-Quick Guide to Perfect & Close Tone Color Combinations
-Piano Roll
-Brighter colors better printout

Again, AlexanderPublishing has spruced up the colorful chart but the magic is in the booklet.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2022)

Eric G said:


> The Alexander Publishing Chart added:
> -Frequency of each of the Notes
> -Quick Guide to Tone Color Definitions
> -Quick Guide to Perfect & Close Tone Color Combinations
> ...


I have the Alexander publishing one already and i do like some of those extras, but i wonder if the other booklet is still valuable even after being somewhat comfortable with the Alexander one


----------



## Eric G (Feb 4, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I have the Alexander publishing one already and i do like some of those extras, but i wonder if the other booklet is still valuable even after being somewhat comfortable with the Alexande


Answer the following question from the Alexander Publishing Content on the Spectratone Chart:
-Name the Remote Combinations of the tone Color Brown. (Not Close and Not Perfect)
-How did you find out the Remote Combination (i.e. what was the procedure to find them?) BTW JW uses this all the time in his orchestrations.

Anyone with the booklet can answer in 2 seconds.

And another question:
At mf (or any constant dynamic), for the Tone Color Purple what are the STRONGEST/OVERPOWERING Instruments? There are only 4.

These answers are all in simple charts in the booklet.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2022)

Eric G said:


> Answer the following question from the Alexander Publishing Content on the Spectratone Chart:
> -Name the Remote Combinations of the tone Color Brown. (Not Close and Not Perfect)
> -How did you find out the Remote Combination (i.e. what was the procedure to find them?)
> 
> ...


As for the first question, are you referring to page 4 of the Alexander version? As for the second, that does sound like good info for them to present clearly


----------



## Eric G (Feb 4, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> As for the first question, are you referring to page 4 of the Alexander version? As for the second, that does sound like good info for them to present clearly


I don't know. Answer the question first. I know the answer to both by looking at a chart.


----------



## Eric G (Feb 4, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> As for the first question, are you referring to page 4 of the Alexander version? As for the second, that does sound like good info for them to present clearly


Going back and looking at the Alexander Stuff brings me back. Just too confusing. Stuff Separated out (articulation tables?), PDFs, Not simply laid out etc... So yeah the content is there but the delivery is way confusing. He is trying to leverage too much of AlexanderPub content and teaching and it was confusing to me then and looking back it was even more confusing. 

The booklet has everything all in one place simply delivered and explained.

Chart is way better tho. So get the New Chart.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2022)

Eric G said:


> Going back and looking at the Alexander Stuff brings me back. Just too confusing. Stuff Separated out (articulation tables?), PDFs, Not simply laid out etc... So yeah the content is there but the delivery is way confusing. He is trying to leverage too much of AlexanderPub content and teaching and it was confusing to me then and looking back it was even more confusing.
> 
> The booklet has everything all in one place simply delivered and explained.
> 
> Chart is way better tho. So get the New Chart.


Gah i think i just might, especially if it's totally compatible with the other chart too. It sounds to me like the charts are basically identical as far as content, the colors, and everything like that, so it's not like i need to learn a new system


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Feb 5, 2022)

Eric G said:


> If you really read the 29 pages and open up a John Williams Study Score it will be like seeing the Matrix.


Eric and Other Fans of Arthur Lange - What do you think of the other Arthur Lange book Cambria sells? (apologies for the wierd formatting below. 

I bought both Cambria Spectrotonic and Alexander Trilogy courses on Visual Orchestration 2 days ago, based on the feedback. Wondering if the Lange book on Harmony is just as useful as his chart. 





CP804​*Harmony and Harmonics* by Arthur Lange
(Hard bound, 173 pages, 1958). The aspect of harmony taught in this book is called “linear harmony,” which deals with the twelve tones in the chromatic scale and the harmonic series of overtones as being the fundamental bases for all chord structures. The book also covers the relationship between melodic line and its harmonization.​
$7.00​


----------



## Eric G (Feb 5, 2022)

Sunny Kumar Dallas TX said:


> Eric and Other Fans of Arthur Lange - What do you think of the other Arthur Lange book Cambria sells? (apologies for the wierd formatting below.
> 
> I bought both Cambria Spectrotonic and Alexander Trilogy courses on Visual Orchestration 2 days ago, based on the feedback. Wondering if the Lange book on Harmony is just as useful as his chart.
> 
> ...


I have not looked at the Harmony and Harmonics books. 

My focus is on Film music harmony which is why I am into the courses on https://filmmusicnotes.com/. It is not for beginners but if you are interested in exactly how John Williams and other great composers chose the Notes, scales and harmony for some to the greatest film music of all time. Check his courses out.

He has a course coming out this spring for beginners: Classic Diatonic Harmony in Film Context that I would simply not miss. It will likely be $99 like his other courses (which I have them all but not for the novice).

The closest one right now to a beginner course would be: Associations in Harmony in Film Themes.


Associations of Harmony – Film Music Notes


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 5, 2022)

Hello,

Related to the spectrotone chart, I made this A3 instrument range and characteristics chart in 2005. I hope you find it helpful:

PDF:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/grkt6jrm4ragaw6/Instrument%20Reference%20Chart%20v6.1.pdf?dl=0
PDF and Sibelius version with the font I used:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/egt8phi8wpyy1t2/Instrument%20Reference%20Chart%20v6.1.zip?dl=0
Kind regards,
Darren


----------



## Eric G (Feb 5, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Hello,
> 
> Related to the spectrotone chart, I made this A3 instrument range and characteristics chart in 2005. I hope you find it helpful:
> 
> ...


Yes, I have had it for years Darren. Thank you for this great reference.


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 5, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Hello,
> 
> Related to the spectrotone chart, I made this A3 instrument range and characteristics chart in 2005. I hope you find it helpful:
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic chart, thank you for sharing!


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 5, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> I bought it using Paypal..but nothing came. I sent him an email, and he replied in 10 minutes..he sent me Pdf versions, and is mailing it to me in Canada..so I'm sure it will show up!


Is it possible to just order the PDF versions from them, or do they come automatically with the printed version?


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 5, 2022)

Well I've ordered the chart and booklet, sounds like it'll be very useful. Will see if it turns up for $12 posted to Australia - seems insanely cheap... how is anyone making any money off that...? I couldn't see any option to pay extra for the international delivery...

Actually, just emailed Lance and said I just need the PDF copies of the chart and booklet, don't need him posting physical needlessly.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 5, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> Is it possible to just order the PDF versions from them, or do they come automatically with the printed version?


He sent it to me cause he figured it would take quite a while to get to me in Canada. I'm sure if you email him ([email protected]..didn't know that aol was still around!) he can send you the Pdfs..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 12, 2022)

So I just received the $12 booklet and I would say there's literally no reason to buy it over the Alexander Publishing one. The PDFs that come with the Alexander version contain the EXACT same information as the booklet - as in, verbatim. All 29 pages. Plus more info and videos. Also, the Alexander chart is much nicer than the printout you get from Cambria and it contains some more information for quicker reference.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 12, 2022)

It is very interesting reading the booklet and chart and looking at BHCT and seeing how the instrument pairings line up. Suddenly the limited range of some pairings makes sense, as it's the only range where certain colour combination exists. Really interesting stuff. I think I have to wait till I get proper seperate instruments to make proper use of it, but fascinating knowledge.


----------



## Mucusman (Feb 13, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The PDFs that come with the Alexander version contain the EXACT same information as the booklet - as in, verbatim.


Thank you for this. I already have the Alexander version, and had been wondering whether I would be gaining anything. Appreciate you letting us know.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 13, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The PDFs that come with the Alexander version contain the EXACT same information as the booklet - as in, verbatim. All 29 pages.


I'm having trouble finding Lange's words in the Alexander materials. I agree with @Eric G's comment earlier:



Eric G said:


> Going back and looking at the Alexander Stuff brings me back. Just too confusing. Stuff Separated out (articulation tables?), PDFs, Not simply laid out etc... So yeah the content is there but the delivery is way confusing. He is trying to leverage too much of AlexanderPub content and teaching and it was confusing to me then and looking back it was even more confusing.
> 
> The booklet has everything all in one place simply delivered and explained.
> 
> Chart is way better tho. So get the New Chart.


I'm glad I ordered both.


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Feb 13, 2022)

Eric G said:


> If you really read the 29 pages and open up a John Williams Study Score it will be like seeing the Matrix.


Eric, thank you for this insight.

I ordered Alexander's Trilogy - all 3 Visual Orchestration courses which includes the chart . After seeing your strong review on the original Lange chart and booklet for just $12 ( honestly, a pittance) I ordered the chart from Cambria. I wasnt sure the payment went through so i called the number on the website. Guess what, the owner of Cambria and the publisher of the original work by Lange - Mr. Lance Bowling answered the phone and we had a nice long chat.

Mr. Bowling is doing this as a service and if anything, losing money selling and shipping it for $12. This book had long been forgotten in the 60s to 90s. Mr. Bowling knew Mrs. Lange long after Arthurs death and discoverd this book and other manuscripts in their closet. Basically he revived Lange's incredible chart. 

From what I understand, Alex reached out to him some years ago about the the chart and Mr. Bowling encouraged him publish the updated chart with frequency and other info. He also gave him lots of other material for enhancement. I find this spirit of sharing very heartwarming and am grateful to Mr. Bowling for reviving this and many other works.

I would encourage folks to visit his website to find perhaps other hidden gems and maybe even make a purchase to show their support.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 13, 2022)

Just to let people know, it arrived here, in Montreal, a week after he said he'd send it..didn't take long!
I got a dollar store frame (4$), and it's up on my wall. I do have to get up and look at it, cause it's not too big, but it does the job ( I have the Pdfs anyways)...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 13, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm having trouble finding Lange's words in the Alexander materials. I agree with @Eric G's comment earlier:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I ordered both.


They’re in the PDFs - word for word. Maybe you didn’t get the same package as I did.


----------



## Eric G (Feb 13, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They’re in the PDFs - word for word. Maybe you didn’t get the same package as I did.


My problem has always been the layout and organization. The simpler format of the booklet (everything in one place no separate PDFs, no color distractions, no supplemental instruction etc...) helped me understand the spectratone chart better.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 13, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They’re in the PDFs - word for word. Maybe you didn’t get the same package as I did.


I got the Master Edition. Now I'm wondering whether I downloaded and unpacked all of the zip files. I thought I was being careful then. I'll have to double check.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 13, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I got the Master Edition. Now I'm wondering whether I downloaded and unpacked all of the zip files. I thought I was being careful then. I'll have to double check.


The "01_WorkingWithSpectrotoneChart.pdf" for example covers pages 12-25 from the booklet. "02_SpectrotoneArticulationTables.pdf" covers page 6-12 from the booklet. There's a few more covering the rest of the booklet (along with some information being present directly on the updated chart).


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 13, 2022)

Got the booklet, and I already had the Alexander basic course.

For me, I checked my original reciept and download email, and the Alexander course never included the "02_SpectrotoneArticulationTables.pdf". I only got pdf's labeled from 04 - 07. So I'm missing the Articulation Tables. Not sure if that's their error, or if it's not supposed to be included in the basic package.

Additionally, the "01_WorkingWithSpectrotoneChart.pdf" that I received is a 7-page document that only covers the Lange material in a very abbreviated and cursory manner, with much material left out. There are no tables showing the complementary combinations or remote combinations, for example.

So for me, having the booklet fills in a lot of gaps.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 13, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Additionally, the "01_WorkingWithSpectrotoneChart.pdf" that I received is a 7-page document that only covers the Lange material in a very abbreviated and cursory manner, with much material left out. There are no tables showing the complementary combinations or remote combinations, for example.
> 
> So for me, having the booklet fills in a lot of gaps.


This is on page 11 of "01_WorkingWithSpectratoneChart.pdf" and covers the exact same information as page 25 of the booklet. If you only have a 7 page document, you don't seem to have the version I do, which has 13 pages for that particular PDF (Master Edition).

Anyway, if people want to buy the $12 booklet, don't let me stop you. But I think the Alexander version is a better buy because the chart is _way_ better and because it contains the same content in the same language (not abbreviated at all). On top of that, it covers videos that walk you through the content if reading's not your jam.


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 13, 2022)

Definitely the Alexander chart is vastly superior. I guess the lesson is, if getting the Alexander course, choose the Master Edition, not the Basic edition, since it seems to include more complete written material.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 6, 2022)

I picked up both at this point just so I could compare. I hate to say it but I think a person would benefit from having both.

The Alexander Publishing version has a vastly superior chart: it is clear, crisp, high quality with distinctly drawn borders and high color contrast. It also has a keyboard, notated musical staff, note name, and frequency running across the bottom along with vertical shading on every C so you can clearly tell exactly where the instrument ranges and colors lie. And it has a color guide on the left showing each tone color and timbre, and a guide on the right showing perfect and close combinations. 

The Lange chart is a lower quality inkjet printout with low color contrast making it harder to tell the colors at a glance, particularly blue and green. It also has none of what i mentioned above.

The Alexander booklet is pretty good but far less engaging and clearly presented.

The Lange book is written in a way that helps huge information sink in. Some parts are near-identical to the Alexander pdf, but there are some extra gems in the Lange that i don't recall from the Alexander, such as page 7 where Lange connects the dots between an instrument's method of sound production and its timbre in a way i think is really important for someone learning. The more connections of this kind that a person makes between orchestral instruments and sections, the better. 

I also haven't seen anyone mention this, but the Lange purchase comes with a second booklet about string multiple stops that the Alexander Publishing does not.

I have bought the cheapest versions of both charts; can't comment on the videos or anything else.

Can't go wrong with either, but i actually suggest both. Drop the Alexander guide but keep the chart; drop the Lange chart but keep the guide.

Last thought: don't underestimate the value of reading information like this on paper. I'm very serious. Maybe it's because my last job was at a print company, and you'd be amazed how often I'd interact with someone who has proofread a document a dozen times only to catch an error during their first single glance at a printed copy. Reading words you know are physical is a learning device like any other. If you get the Alexander version by itself, factor in the act of getting it printed.


----------



## muratkayi (Mar 7, 2022)

Hey guys,

I just read through this whole thread and am both confused and very interested. So, which product contains both the legendary 29page text info and the chart, be it colorful or no?


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 7, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I have bought the basic versions of both; can't comment on the videos or anything else.


If you have the wall chart, then I think you have the "Master Edition" of Alexander product. At least that's the way I read their website, where the "Basic Edition" is described as being for those who already own the chart.



Casiquire said:


> Drop the Alexander guide but keep the chart; drop the Lange chart but keep the guide.


This is my recommendation as well.



muratkayi said:


> So, which product contains both the legendary 29page text info and the chart, be it colorful or no?


The answers to this are "both" and "neither". Both have a chart but one is dramatically better than the other. Both have all or almost all of the text but in different forms. Most of us are finding that the better version of the text is paired with the worse version of the chart.


----------



## muratkayi (Mar 7, 2022)

So I would get this chart
https://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Orchestration/Spectrotone-Chart.aspx

and this guide (plus the chart, but ignore the chart)





Cambria Music


Cambria Master Recordings sells classical CDs, books, and scores; specializing in piano, vocal, chamber, orchestral, jazz, Black Americana, women composers, spoken word and historical recordings. Dozens of world-premiere recordings available.



cambriamus.com





...right?


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 7, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> If you have the wall chart, then I think you have the "Master Edition" of Alexander product. At least that's the way I read their website, where the "Basic Edition" is described as being for those who already own the chart.
> 
> 
> This is my recommendation as well.
> ...


To clarify, by basic, i meant to say cheapest way of getting each chart. The Alexander offerings include a package called "basic", and that's not what i was referring to. I'll clarify that in the original post, thanks!


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 7, 2022)

I already have the Cambria chart/booklet, but am interested in the improved Alexander chart. Looking at the site - am I right that the Alexander chart is only available digitally (PDF)? I think even the "Master Edition" says you have to print it yourself?


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 7, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> I already have the Cambria chart/booklet, but am interested in the improved Alexander chart. Looking at the site - am I right that the Alexander chart is only available digitally (PDF)? I think even the "Master Edition" says you have to print it yourself?


Yes, that's correct. You get both 300 DPI and 600 DPI versions meant to be printed on 18 x 24 inch paper. In the U.S., Fed Ex Office and the major office supply chains can do this for you.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 7, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, that's correct. You get both 300 DPI and 600 DPI versions meant to be printed on 18 x 24 inch paper. In the U.S., Fed Ex Office and the major office supply chains can do this for you.


FedEx printed my copy of the chart.

**Leigh


----------



## muratkayi (Mar 8, 2022)

The alexanderpublishing product is not available in EU.
Strange.

So, as I just ordered the Cambria one (which is the original IIRC) - what will I be missing? A few colors and MIDI notes, right?


----------

